

Ask HN: Interesting iOS App Ideas? - nalidixic

I'm looking for something fun to work on in the evenings these days. I figured I'd give iOS development a try but really have no idea what to build.<p>I'm not really too good at graphics so games are mostly out of the question. Other than that I'm open to pretty much anything.<p>So lets hear it. What ideas do you have?
======
DanBC
"Drink Diary" - give a rough calculation of the alcohol drunk over one week.
Users input the strength (if known) of the drink, and the size (if known) of
the drink.

The app returns a rough estimate of Units drunk over the week, and links to
sensible drinking advice.

(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19509434>)

([http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-
politics-1954...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-
politics-19549255))

(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19554316>)

(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19512420>)

Safe drinking advice:
([http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/846.aspx?CategoryID=87&SubCa...](http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/846.aspx?CategoryID=87&SubCategoryID=871))

~~~
nalidixic
That's a really interesting idea!

------
kennywinker
Postal rate calculator. Calculate postage given a package dimensions / weight,
tells you which carrier to use (USPS, UPS, FedEx, etc.). There is one app like
this already in the store, but it's not very good (and USA only).

~~~
nalidixic
Thanks for the suggestion!

------
alid
A 'Business Bull' or 'Overheard in the Elevator' app - a tongue-in-cheek
buzzword generator for business folk. Here's your data:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2012/06/19/89-busine...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2012/06/19/89-business-
cliches-that-will-get-any-mba-promoted-to-middle-management-and-make-them-
totally-useless/#)

------
tstegart
The open source software we use for our magazine is always looking for people.
If you want to learn Newsstand and create a new branch there might even be an
opportunity to make money eventually. <http://bakerframework.com/>

------
pitsocial
Clipboard... an iPad/iPhone app for inspections. All documents you need to go
walk around a property or things to look over all in one place (ie Docs,
Photos, Notes) but with the flow of actual paper & the ability to just type
over or write over anything on the clipboard.

~~~
avalore
We've been working on something along those lines:
<https://www.lettingcheck.com/>

There's a long awaited, universal, update coming soon too.

~~~
pitsocial
nice really like it... could one do something along the lines of hotel rooms?

~~~
shreyansj
Could you describe the use case? Do you walk in to the room and document the
condition so that you don't get charged with fraudulent damage charges later
on?

~~~
avalore
I think it would be more suited to hotel management. Not to be used per guest
but on a periodic basis to keep track of the conditions of all rooms.

------
alid
For a viral quick-win...'Ryan Gosling Memes' - a meme generator friends can
quickly create and share. Or 'Party with Ryan Gosling' - Ryan photobombs your
pics (like a hilariously bad photoshop job). (Could be fun, and who am I
kidding I'd buy it. Don't judge!)

------
sixQuarks
an app that analyzes someone's voice and tells you whether they're lying or
not. Doesn't actually have to work, but use some mombo-jumbo scientific
language to give it an air of legitimacy.

